# Digital RS SPL meter



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, i am pretty new to this hobby and am trying to adjust my home theater. I have a digital RS SPL meter, i downloaded room eq wizard and that is about as far as i have gotten. Do i need a correction table, and if so where can i find one for a new digital meter? Can't seem to find one here or anywhere else. Also, where do i go from there? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can't seem to find one here or anywhere else.


Did you try here? 

We have cal files for all the types of Radio Shack meters........

Hopefully you've read the REW HELP FILES....................











brucek


----------

